# Name that "Assorted Cichlid"!



## Lilyfish (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi all, 
I picked up this fish today and the store only said he was one of the assorted cichlids.... any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks like an old Labidochromis chisimulae, or one of the other barred Labidochromis.


----------



## Lilyfish (Dec 17, 2010)

Fogelhund said:


> Looks like an old Labidochromis chisimulae, or one of the other barred Labidochromis.


Thank you!!!


----------



## dtune21 (Dec 16, 2003)

I disagree, it looks like a victorian hap to me. The barring isnt right for a Labidochromis chisumulae. It is a bit hard to tell from that photo, but it looks to be at least a 2 inch fish with very little color so it could possibly be a female.


----------



## Lilyfish (Dec 17, 2010)

dtune21 said:


> I disagree, it looks like a victorian hap to me. The barring isnt right for a Labidochromis chisumulae. It is a bit hard to tell from that photo, but it looks to be at least a 2 inch fish with very little color so it could possibly be a female.


He's about 3 inches (maybe 3.5) and his markings tend to change color a lot- from really light like this picture to a pretty dark black.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Agree with the some sort of barred Labidochromis ID. Hope he does well for you and recovers and colours up soon. Should make the ID of exact species easier.

All the best James


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Another agree on the Labidochromis ID. Definitely not a Victorian.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I agree with the Labidochromis ID also.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

agree with fogel
labidochromis chisumulae possibly

http://i.pbase.com/o4/59/695259/1/66252 ... rium02.JPG


----------

